# Which color LOCTITE?



## BuckHunter31 (Mar 20, 2014)

Which color loctite do you prefer to use on your firearms? 

Honestly I have never used any loctite on any of my firearms due to the fact that all I've ever owned is bolt rifles. Well now I have a few new rifles that I've added accessories to, and with one in particular, my SKS, the scope base keeps rattling loose. I've been told blue or red are the main ones. But what do people mean by blue and red? What exactly is it? 

Sorry for the ignorance. Just don't want to be slauffing goo on my rifle ruining it because I used the wrong stuff. Just need something to keep my screws from backing out. Thanks


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 21, 2014)

Blue if you plan on removing it in the future. Blue works good on screws.
Red if you want it to stay put. It takes heat to remove red loctite. There are very few times I use red loctite on firearms.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks wareagle for the response. Reason I didn't know what it was, was because my local hardware store didn't carry it. Had to swing by HD to get it. Once I read the blue vs red on the actual package, I settled on blue. It's a scope mount and will eventually be removed for cleaning or replacing. Also I don't do any gunsmithing that would require red. Hopefully it holds. I'm sure it will.


----------



## density1 (Mar 21, 2014)

YES! Use the blue. Wareagle is right. Red will never let you get the screws off without a fight.


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 21, 2014)

On my Sniper rifles, I use red to mount the base to the rifle, but blue on the rings.


----------



## Texan 01 (Apr 8, 2014)

BLUE ONLY IF YOU WISH TO REMOVE PART LATER.
blue will allow you lossen items with hand tools. Red makes a perment bond, that reguires heat to break loose, green bonds very strong.


----------



## jmoser (Apr 15, 2014)

Just use a high wattage soldering gun to heat the screw head and remove red loctite.  Takes a while to heat up but works like a dream.


I frequently use purple loctitite on small #4 and #6 screws; lower strength and Blue can hold enough to strip or round off an allen head socket screw.

All gun screws should be Torx by now!!  Ticks me off when I still get slotted or allen head fasteners.  [Are you listening Weaver ???]


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Jun 25, 2014)

I recommend that you use the Loctite Blue # 242

 If you use the Red Loctite # 262 you might never get it back apart.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 25, 2014)

green is used for press fit parts such as bearings or collars.  

The blue is a low strength. Red requires heat to remove the fastener and is high strength.  Purple is for soft metal, small fasteners.  

Use blue on most all firearm screws.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 26, 2014)

Personally, I ONLY use clear nail polish. Been working for me 40+ years.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jul 26, 2014)

Whiteeagle said:


> Personally, I ONLY use clear nail polish. Been working for me 40+ years.



Bingo. If I dont have blue loctite, I use clear nail polish.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 22, 2014)

cmshoot said:


> on my sniper rifles, i use red to mount the base to the rifle, but blue on the rings.




x-2............


----------

